# Change Power Pivot Drill Down Column Headings



## AnalystInNM (Jun 17, 2016)

When I drill down into my dashboard the detail sheet has column names that are prefixed by table name ie. [tablename].[MemberName]. I'd like to see the column headers without the table prefix, is there any way to do this? Myself and a colleague are going batty trying to fix this so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Matt Allington (Jun 17, 2016)

Are you talking about double clicking a cell in a pivot table with a power pivot backend?  If so, this is the standard (crap) behaviour and it is not configurable.


----------



## AnalystInNM (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, I'm double clicking in a pivot table on "Number of Members" (see below)


StatusNumber of MembersDue Within 10 Days11Due Within 30 Days400Due Within 45 Days100Due Within 60 Days500Due Within 90 Days100

<colgroup><col><col></colgroup><tbody>

</tbody>
Double clicking enables me to drill down to member detail but the column headings look like this:

[$ref_CNA_Due 1].[MCaidID][$ref_CNA_Due 1].[Enrollment Effective Date][$ref_CNA_Due 1].[fullname]999999999901/01/2015SMITH, JOHN444444444401/01/2014SMITH, JANE


<colgroup><col><col><col></colgroup><tbody>

</tbody>
This is part of a dashboard that a colleague built and the customer isn't pleased with this column header appearance. So there really isn't any way around this?


----------



## Matt Allington (Jul 12, 2016)

As I mentioned earlier - it is crap, and it isn't configurable. I don't know of any solution.  You could maybe use VBA and DAX queries to get a better outcome, but that may be complex depending on the variation in the pivot table. If the extract is always the same shape (same columns), then I think it would be doable, but some effort.


----------



## AnalystInNM (Jul 13, 2016)

Okay, I'll take the VBA route. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Emkretsch (Jul 6, 2018)

*"When I drill down into my dashboard the detail sheet has column names  that are prefixed by table name ie. [tablename].[MemberName]."
*
I know this is an old thread, but I wonder if anyone has found a solution to this issue yet?or any VBA examples you could post to remove the table names? TIA!!


----------



## karim muhtasib (Jan 7, 2020)

I have a simple workaround that mostly helps getting over this insanely ugly functionality. So here it goes:

- From the PowerPivot window (data view), edit (by double clicking) the tab's name at the bottom of the screen and change to the number "1". This way, the drill down result will display 1(column name). Obviously the name edit needs to be done on the tab (data set) being drilled down on. Check out the before and after below:




 vs. 



Hope this helps. Unfortunately a blank space will not work so it makes sense to use numbers.


----------

